# 13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5(10)-dien-17-one



## langdigines (Sep 5, 2011)

hey guys i couldnt find too much on this compound and how it goes so i thought id give it a go and post up the results.

so far im running on the forged 13-extreme version with a propriety blend liver support which is mostly milk thistle.

25mg a day of 13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5(10)-dien-17-one  for the first week and going to up the does for the next 2 to 3 wks.

from what i have read its a very weak progesterone so i shouldnt have much trouble with it but will surely let you know.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 6, 2011)

Its close to tren or a tren replacement after our wonderfull gov banned it.


----------



## gamma (Sep 6, 2011)

is it called monster?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 7, 2011)

I think it is m-lmg


----------



## SFW (Sep 7, 2011)

Its the day after (abortion) pill better known as decadrol


----------



## jimm (Sep 7, 2011)

supplemts bar about 3 are all over rated.. low dose aas good diet train like a beast and rest well is all that is needed.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 8, 2011)

13-ethyl is a pretty decent product, i would run it 50/50/75/75/100/100 and monitor sides of course, but I know many who have gone up well over 100 with it with no issues. 13-ethyl should give decent gains, faster than most other non-methylated PH/DS products and moderate water weight with the gains. I noticed really good pumps from it and much better strength and muscular endurance. As far as the "moderate" ph/ds's go i would rate this one pretty well


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 8, 2011)

What are you running for PCT??


----------



## domsriltz123 (Sep 30, 2011)

supplemts bar about 3 are all over rated.. low dose aas good diet train like a beast and rest well is all that is needed.


----------



## Wilcox (Oct 3, 2011)

Throw us some updates when you can! Im very interested.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Oct 3, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Its close to tren or a tren replacement after our wonderfull gov banned it.


 It's actually in no way similar to tren or the PH verision.

It's more closely related to the abortion pill beleive it or not.

This coupound was first put out by I wanna say ALRI but don't quote me on that it may have been ergo now to think about it.

Anyways there is actually alot out there on it. It's sold under various names but probably known mostly by a variation off of the trade name, Max-LMG (Lean mass gainer).

Probably the best quality clone out for this coumpound is IML's DecaDrol which I'm about to run myself, so I'll keep ya posted on it.


----------



## bassbusterfiss (Oct 4, 2011)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> It's actually in no way similar to tren or the PH verision.
> 
> It's more closely related to the abortion pill beleive it or not.
> 
> ...


 

Hate4 ,are you going to do a DECA log?  Interested in this myself.THANKS


----------



## styles (Oct 6, 2011)

Yea its MLMG, great wet mass gainer, but 25mg isnt enough, run it at 75, start with 50 to see how your body reacts to it.

Its a progestin but not like Tren, but it will shut you down like Tren so mhave some clomid on hand, it also is know for aggrivating Gyno if succeptable.


----------



## Kleen (Oct 9, 2011)

langdigines said:


> hey guys i couldnt find too much on this compound and how it goes so i thought id give it a go and post up the results.
> 
> so far im running on the forged 13-extreme version with a propriety blend liver support which is mostly milk thistle.
> 
> ...



A month back now how did the run go? What do you plan to use for pct?


----------



## langdigines (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys sorry it took me so long to get this up, been hell busy with a heap of different things. Anyway heres how it went.

Wk 1 - started on 25 mg along side with 2 liver supports a day, got massive pumps even within the week. By day 4 i bumped up to 2 caps a day, 1 about 3pm the other in the evening. 

Wk2 - started to notice puffy nipple ( yes i am aware this subject has a high risk of developing gyno and i did have some 6-bromo on hand. Just wanted to see how high the risk was and also i dont know if they actually did get bigger or it was my paranoia, either way wasnt going to risk too much). So ran 6-bromo for the rest of my cycle even through the PCT. The pumps were still massive and by this time id gained about 4kgs.

Wk 3 - cycle was still running good, no irritability, no other sides and was loving the gains. By the end of this week had gained another 2kg ( through good heavy eating ) and also decent strength gains. 

Wk 4 - started PCT ( a question was what PCT i used, it was the forged brand "Forged, Post Cylce" you can look it up - it was one of the best i found for the price and it has a great line up of ingredients, although it is a propriety blend so you dont know exactly how much of each is in it) kept training and maintained strength gains.

Wk 5 - By the start of wk 5 id shed about 2kgs, but it was to be expected as this compound has been known to be very wet. By the end of this Wk the weight loss had slowed only lost about a pound (about 0.5kg). 

so far ive maintained all the strength gains and probably kept about 3 - 4 solid kgs of muscle, not too good or bad. Still finishing off my pct but only a few caps left, overall id rate this product ok (could be a good idea to stack with at 25 mg) or be used for a beginers cycle (at 50mg). 

another note, I definately would not use this product without a serm or AI on hand !

(the reason i ran 6-bromo through the pct is because the forged pct doesnt have any support for the onset of esrogen related sides, but bromo did fine)


----------

